# Man sues flower company, saying it ruined his marriage by revealing affair



## Ping898 (Aug 11, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ct/20070809...alingaffair;_ylt=Asmm9Gtjr52MiIbYRA0sd9as0NUE




> A Texas man is suing 1-800-Flowers for $1 million, saying the company is to blame for his pending divorce.
> 
> After Leroy Greer's wife filed for divorce in January 2006, he began seeing another woman and sent his new girlfriend a dozen long-stemmed roses. But a few months after the flowers were sent, Greer reconciled with his wife, and she moved back in to his Missouri City home, according to Greer's lawyer, Kennitra Foote.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 11, 2007)

So let me get this straight (as the actress said to the bishop ).  

They were seperated and she was filing for divorce so he started a relatioship with someone else.  Okay, a sure sign that things were on the rocks anyhow but we don't live other peoples lives so how can we know :shrugs:.

He sent the new love in his life a token of how good for him she was during in his stressful time.

The old woman then decides to glue things back together again and moves back with him.

Then the flower incident comes to light and the games off yet again?  Despite the fact that they were seperated at the time?!

To put the icing on the cake she now wants even more money because of it because of the 'infidelity' during their seperation - is it just me or does that not add up?

So now the bloke blames the flower company for the breakup of his marriage and is sueing them?!

Where's my sword?  I can sort this out very quickly and at very little cost to the tax payer :lol:.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 11, 2007)

While I wouldn't date a guy who's divorce was still in progress, I don't think it was infidelity in the classic sense if they were separated and filing for divorce...


----------



## Tames D (Aug 11, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> So let me get this straight (as the actress said to the bishop ).
> 
> They were seperated and she was filing for divorce so he started a relatioship with someone else. Okay, a sure sign that things were on the rocks anyhow but we don't live other peoples lives so how can we know :shrugs:.
> 
> ...


LOL. We think alike.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2007)

I think in the end and hope that a sane judge does not award here more money and also that his lawsuit is thrown out!


----------



## Mr. E (Aug 11, 2007)

Does anyone else have the image of Ross from "Friends" saying, "we were on a break!"


----------



## Gordon Nore (Aug 11, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> Does anyone else have the image of Ross from "Friends" saying, "we were on a break!"



That occurred to me as well.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 11, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> Does anyone else have the image of Ross from "Friends" saying, "we were on a break!"


 
Now that is just too funny! :rofl:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2007)

In today world we are allowed to sue for anything so why not blame somebody else for all your short comings and if you can make a buck or two, it is the American way after all.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey, don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 12, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> Does anyone else have the image of Ross from "Friends" saying, "we were on a break!"


:lol2:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 12, 2007)

Why don't we send this guy flowers and say hey... get over it. If he felt any kind of loyalty to his original wife then he would've stayed faithful until AFTER everything (divorce-wise) is done. 

But is it really an affair if they're separated and filing for divorce? What about her? Did she see anyone? 

Either way it's pretty stupid. We really should kill all the lawyers like Shakespeare said.


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 12, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> But is it really an affair if they're separated and filing for divorce? What about her? Did she see anyone?



I doubt she even cares.  This looks to me like a club she can use to get more money.  If a good relationship is what she desired, different steps would have been taken.  As it is, most states have no-fault divorces, so she shouldn't get any more money.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 13, 2007)

It should, maybe, occur to the Flower company that people may be involved in different relationships given that flowers are a typical purchase for a guy whom is in the dog house. I would be pissed.
Sean


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 13, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> It should, maybe, occur to the Flower company that people may be involved in different relationships given that flowers are a typical purchase for a guy whom is in the dog house. I would be pissed.
> Sean


Hah ... oookaaayyy.  Sorry, dude but they're not in the business of keeping social secrets, they're in the business of selling flowers.  The only secrets they're obligated to keep would be account information.  Based on that alone, I'd be upset that they talked to anyone but the purchaser if I were that purchaser. 

Otherwise ... if they were separated, they were on a break.  But if he lied to his wife telling him nothing happened, THEN he's got a problem.

Whatever - not my life, not my secret.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Hah ... oookaaayyy. Sorry, dude but they're not in the business of keeping social secrets, they're in the business of selling flowers. The only secrets they're obligated to keep would be account information. Based on that alone, I'd be upset that they talked to anyone but the purchaser if I were that purchaser.
> 
> Otherwise ... if they were separated, they were on a break. But if he lied to his wife telling him nothing happened, THEN he's got a problem.
> 
> Whatever - not my life, not my secret.


Well... they just lost a costomer. LOL
And as for your signature, I work a grave shift and its all good.
Sean


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> Does anyone else have the image of Ross from "Friends" saying, "we were on a break!"


 
First thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 15, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> It should, maybe, occur to the Flower company that people may be involved in different relationships given that flowers are a typical purchase for a guy whom is in the dog house. I would be pissed.
> Sean



Still, it is not the responsibility of the flower shop to determine the level of relationship.  The shop was doing its job, processing the order specifically as he asked, printing the card exactly as requested.  Just because the flowers and card went to someone else other than the wife and she saw the receipt is beyond the control of the shop.  The shop shouldn't be sued.

- Ceicei


----------



## benj13bowlin (Aug 15, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> Does anyone else have the image of Ross from "Friends" saying, "we were on a break!"


That was my first thought!


----------



## donald (Aug 18, 2007)

No he ruined his marriage by having the affair. Whats the old adage?If lie down with dogs you can expect to...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 18, 2007)

donald said:


> No he ruined his marriage by having the affair. Whats the old adage?If lie down with dogs you can expect to...


... be ratted out by a flower company.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 18, 2007)

I think all men can learn an important lesson from this....if you are going to have an affair and give flowers to your girlfriend either 
a) order the same flowers for your wife so if a thank you note comes she makes the assumption was for her flowers or 
b) use a credit card with a billing address than your wife won't get the mail from!


----------



## seninoniwashi (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, all I can say is you reap what you sow. LOL

Why can't people now days just take responsibility for their actions? - it's always someone elses fault


----------



## seninoniwashi (Aug 19, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> In today world we are allowed to sue for anything so why not blame somebody else for all your short comings and if you can make a buck or two, it is the American way after all.


 
Terryl,

I'm offended that you would even say such a thing, as soon as I'm done feeling sorry for myself I'm gonna march right down to my nearest lawyers office. j/k :toilclaw:


----------

